# APTuning Spring Service Specials - Timing Belts, A/C Servicing, Alignments!!!!



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Here at APTuning we want all of our customers to get their cars ready for the warm, summer show season. Therefore we are offering discounts on some specialized services. Service specials are for Timing belts, A/C system, and alignments, all prices include parts, labor and tax to complete the standard job. 




*A/C Service- $125 complete, includes check, vac test and recharge, freon, taxes.* (covers most Audi/VW vehicles)

Most of us have been there, first 90º day of the year, sitting at red light and start feeling toasty. Turn the A/C on and gets marginally cool at best. Why wait to address the system once you realize it isn't working? Get it done now so when that day comes you can simply put the windows up and be comfortable.




*Alignment Service - $70 Front Wheel, $100 All Wheel, includes labor, printout and taxes.* (covers most Audi/VW vehicles)

Alignment is probably once of the most overlooked services to be done to a car. Many people feel if the car goes straight the alignment is fine which is a terrible misconception. A car can drive straight but still have alignment issues which could negatively effect a cars handling or destroy tires. An incorrectly alignment can keep you from getting the performance your suspension or tires are capable of. 
****We specialize in lowered cars and can do virtually any, no matter how low!!!*




*Timing Belt Service - Prices listed below - includes timing belt, tensioners, metal impeller water pump, accessory belt, coolant, and taxes.*

By far the most procrastinated scheduled service on any vehicle is the timing belt. Usually due simply to the high costs of inflated dealer prices. This is an extremely important part of preventative maintenance that if fails will easily multiple the repair costs into the thousands of dollars. Factory interval schedules are usually between 90k-105k but we highly recommend replacement around 80k due to a lot of know failures before the factory specs.

_MK4 Chassis Golf/Jetta/GTI/GLI/20th/337/Beetle/TT_

1.8T 20v (all engine codes) - $570

2.0 8v(non-BBW engine) - $440

1.9 Diesel(TDI & PD) - $680



_MK5 Chassis Jetta/GLI/GTI/A3_

2.0T FSI (all engine codes) - $625

1.9 Diesel (PD engines) - $680


_B5/B5.5/B6 Chassis A4/S4/Passat_

1.8T 20v (all engine codes) - $625

2.7T/2.8 (all engine codes) - $710


_B6/B7 Chassis A4/Passat_

2.0T FSI/TFSI (all engines) - $570

3.0 V6 (all engine codes) - $910[/B]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*2 weeks lefts, don't miss out on these awesome prices!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Any of these services can be performed same day, most while you wait!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Only 1 week left. Schedule by the end of the month and we will still honor the sale pricing!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Due to the overwhelming response, sale is extended through June!!

Beat the heat and get your car serviced today!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Back up top for awesome sale prices!!!!*


----------

